# Tissue Samples and Eyeballs, Yum Yum!



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I was surfing the net last night and found myself looking at a certain topic for hours when I came across this idea:

http://www.browniepointsblog.com/2006/11/02/tissue-samples-and-eyeballs/

If you like making homemade marshmallows then that link will certainly give ya some ideas!!! As for me, I'm dying to try to make some myself.... The look yummy! Enjoy!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I wonder what beet marshmallows taste like..... I like the idea of the tissue samples.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That is a good question..... But, you could just use red food coloring, or make strawberry marshmallows..... You wouldn't believe all the different variations you could make!  :googly:


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are awesome! They look pretty good too Thanks for sharing. I couldn't help but notice the hilarious make your own conversation hearts in the corner


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link Fangs. The food color makers lead to many good ideas too.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice one Fangsy.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

i loved the tissue sample idea..that's great!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the tissue sample looks good alright but why not eat some real tissue..think jerky hmmm


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

them cupcakes look yummy.


----------



## fullysecured (May 22, 2008)

wow cool!

BTW, new here!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link Fangs!! gotta give it a try


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Do you think the are sugar and fat free?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Eye" love it!


----------

